# 1972 Schwinn Paramount P13-9, Chrome



## Machine Age Victim (Aug 22, 2013)

I've wanted one of these for a long time. I just found this at Goodwill of all places. It needs a couple parts switched back to stock but nothing too hard to find.


----------



## GenuineRides (Aug 22, 2013)

What a score!!!! at Goodwill, really, will that ever happen again??? Congratulations! I'm sure it was reasonably priced too.  Are you willing to make a few bucks and sell it?  Taller frames like that are just right for my 6'4" stature.  Enjoy the ride...
GenuineRides


----------



## Machine Age Victim (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm 6' 3" with a 35" inseam, this is the perfect size for me. This one will stay in my collection for awhile, as it's the road bike I've always dreamed of owning. Reasonable, yes, and after a 6-hour drive quite worth it.


----------



## Metacortex (Aug 22, 2013)

A very nice score, well worth the price!: http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=76217


----------



## Dale Alan (Aug 22, 2013)

Congrats,that is quite a find.


----------



## Dale Alan (Aug 22, 2013)

Congrats,that is quite a find.


----------



## Machine Age Victim (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone, which letter do you think the serial number starts with? Looks like an "L" under an "F"


----------



## greenephantom (Aug 24, 2013)

Amazing find. Almost equally amazing that someone tossed upright bars and a mattress saddle on it. Hey, let's take this Corvette and toss on some snow tires and a tow hitch. Should be lots of fun to make it right again.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Machine Age Victim (Sep 5, 2013)

It's feeling much more like itself, I've cleaned most of the frame but have yet to do the components. It rides like a dream


----------



## Talewinds (Sep 5, 2013)

Let me get this straight... You found this 

AT

THE

GOODWILL!?!?!?

FFFFFFFFFFFfffffincredible!!!:eek::eek::eek:


----------



## mruiz (Sep 5, 2013)

NO way! or Yes Way!
 Very Nice.
 Mitch


----------



## Machine Age Victim (Sep 5, 2013)

Talewinds said:


> Let me get this straight... You found this
> 
> AT
> 
> ...




Lol, yep! Amazing what your family does with your stuff after you die



mruiz said:


> NO way! or Yes Way!
> Very Nice.
> Mitch



Thanks!


----------



## stoney (Sep 5, 2013)

Excellent find, it's looking nice after some of the cleanup. All I ever find at the Goodwill's around us are Walmart bikes and old beat no class hulks. I always go to Goodwill hoping. This will keep me going back. Nice ride.


----------

